# Pullin' a __________......



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

You know the saying.....getting pulled over with weed in your car is pullin a Damon Stoudamire. 

Getting busted for getting prostitutes is a James Worthy....

Fighting your dogs for sport is pullin' a Qyntel Woods......

Interracial "dating" is pullin' a Kobe.... 

Getting caught with Crack is pullin' a chris anderson.... 

lets name em' all.....it'd be interesting how many we can come up with!


----------



## Redbeard (Sep 11, 2005)

Like pulling a Bonzi and blacking out

or 

Pulling a Clyde and showing up late

or

Pulling a DA and sitting out for back spasm's (JK back spasms suck)

or

Pulling a Cheeks and taking a life line by asking the audiance which play to run.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

Pullin' a Munson - having your hand chopped off by the ball return mechanism in a bowling alley.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Turning a perennial playoff team into a perennial cellar dweller is pulling a Nash. :curse:


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Actucally intermarrital rape is what pulling a kobe is i believe that he raped the lady at least.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

pulling a Sabonis and marrying an alcoholic...


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> pulling a Sabonis and marrying an alcoholic...


She wasn't an alcoholic before coming here.

The Portland media drove her to it.

If only they'd just driven her to pick up her kids.


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

Pulling an Odom/Damon/Rasheed/Qyntel/Blaylock/Buford/Camby/Clarke/Forte/Griffin/Iverson/Nailon/Robinson/Rider/Webber and smoking refer.

Pulling an Arenas/Fizer/Forte/Telfair/Iverson/Kemp/Lenard/Robinson/Wilcox/Griffin and getting caught with a gun.

Pulling a Kidd/Iverson/Richardson/Ruben/Thomas and beating your wife.

Pulling a Coleman/Forte/Francis/Illgauskas/Payton/Zbo/Strickland/Walker/Wesley and getting a DUI.

Pulling a Darrel Armstrong and hitting a female cop.

Pulling a Kemp and going to work coked up.

Pulling a Kemp and fathering over 10 illegitimate children.

Pulling a Ruben and getting funky with the babysitter.

Pulling a Ruben and finding God after a long bout with alcoholism. (Why is it always after long bouts of something?)

Pulling a Birdman and getting to the point in your life that everyone knows your on drugs, they just don't know which ones.

Pulling a Shaq and suggesting you had sex with Venus Williams on the air (with your girlfriend and two children listening, no doubt.)

Pulling a Carlos Boozer and lying to an elderly blind man.

Pulling a Sprewell and choking your boss.

Pulling a Sprewell and hitting someone on your yacht.


...anything I missed?


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

TradeShareefNow said:


> Pulling an Odom/Damon/Rasheed/Qyntel/Blaylock/Buford/Camby/Clarke/Forte/Griffin/Iverson/Nailon/Robinson/Rider/Webber and smoking refer.
> 
> Pulling an Arenas/Fizer/Forte/Telfair/Iverson/Kemp/Lenard/Robinson/Wilcox/Griffin and getting caught with a gun.
> 
> ...


 :clap: :clap: 

Pulling a Sprewell and starving to death along with your family on a income of 14 million dollars.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Pulling a Kwame Brown.....being extremely bad at your job, although you're paid really well and people think you'll eventually get it.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Pulling a moe Cheeks and getting paid millions for singing the National Anthem horribly.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Pullin a Damon Stoudamire and getting kicked outta your own house! 

:clap:


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Pulling a Ron Artest and living the movie "Office Space" as if it were real life.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Pulling a Rasheed Wallace and threatening to kick a 60 year old man's ***.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Pullin a Bill Walton and showing that drugs kill brain cells..... :cheers:


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Pulling a Cheeks and burying your head in your hands when your team is down 20 and looking for guidance.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Pulling a Yao Ming and becoming a guaranteed All-star.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Pullin' a 99-00 blazers and choking.....


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Xericx said:


> Pullin' a 99-00 blazers and choking.....


 Ouch...


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Pulling a Seahawks in Superbowl 06 and getting robbed.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Pulling a Los Angeles Lakers and enjoy suckling on zebra testicles at the zoo....

:clown:


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Pullin' a Kobe and sellin' your homies out to save your butt....


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Pullin a Chris Gatling and callin' up your boys with gats and suburbans to jump the guy who smudged your Pumas.....


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

pulling a kwane,,,,fighting to take someone else spot then being in the Olympics for 25minutes.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Pulling a Laker fan and showing up for the game in the 2nd quarter and leaving in the 3rd.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Pullin' a charles barkley and balloning up after taking an office job...


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Pullin' a Karl Malone and remaining a virgin despite a last minute desparate attempt at kickin' it with the school slut.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Pulling a Garnett and threatening to bring "uzis and Ak's" to your next big basketball game.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Pullin' a Tom Tolbert and having everyone wonder how the hell you got your job.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Pulling a Bill Walton and using 25 adjetives in one sentence to describe someones basketball game.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Pulling a Karl Malone and ignoring your out of wedlock kids until your daughter becomes a celebrated college basketball player. But at least she won a WNBA title while he is still ring-less.

Pulling a Bonzi and flipping off a fan.

Pulling a Blake and cursing a mascot.

Pulling a Jake O'Donnell and going blind while declaring vendetta on Clyde Drexler.

Pulling a Rodman and going insane.

Pulling a Javie and tossing a fan, a mascot and a radio broadcaster from a game.


I'm sure I can think of more, with time...

Good one on Walton, SA. Maybe it's because your comments are always so good and so sensible that I thought you were a woman?:biggrin:


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

Pulling an AC Green and upstaging Steve Carrell in 40 year old virgin.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

pulling a president bush and start a war and get in over ur head and blame it on the evil doers.
pulling a mike rice and getting kicked out of a game for yelling at a ref.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

pullin a chaney....shot someone try to cover it up but fail to cover it up!


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Pullin' A Mo Cheeks, asking fans how to coach, because he's incapable of doing so!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

When did George Bush and Dick Cheney become NBA players?

:clown:


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

Pulling a Gary Payton and barking at an opposing player who has Tourettes Syndrome.

Pulling a Kenyon Martin and celebrating every single dunk like he just won something.

Pulling a Popey Jones and looking like a beast.

Pulling a Prunetang and making yourself look bad while posting in a joke thread all while using subtle self depricating humor.




Prunetang


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Xericx said:


> When did George Bush and Dick Cheney become NBA players?
> 
> :clown:


Ahh give-em a break they were funny.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Pulling a Telfair and carrying a gun in your purse (or pillowcase)

From the next CSI:

Grissom: "Kathryn you armed."

Kathryn: "Don't worry Gil I am pulling a Telfair."


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

sa1177 said:


> Ahh give-em a break they were funny.


If by funny you mean, "stupid, off-topic, and in violation of board rules on baiting", then I guess I'd have to agree that they were hysterical.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

e_blazer1 said:


> If by funny you mean, "stupid, off-topic, and in violation of board rules on baiting", then I guess I'd have to agree that they were hysterical.


baiting? where?


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

sa1177 said:


> baiting? where?


Maybe not intentionally, but these kinds of posts certainly generate a tension on the board between people of differing political beliefs. I think most of us here don't want to see the board turn into yet another political forum with people from both sides spewing half-baked ideas. These kind of little jabs tend to make that more likely to happen and add nothing of value to the discussion here.

BTW, if you wanted to make a more on-topic response about shooting someone, trying to cover it up, and not getting away with it, that would be pulling a Jason Williams.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

e_blazer1 said:


> Maybe not intentionally, but these kinds of posts certainly generate a tension on the board between people of differing political beliefs. I think most of us here don't want to see the board turn into yet another political forum with people from both sides spewing half-baked ideas. These kind of little jabs tend to make that more likely to happen and add nothing of value to the discussion here.
> 
> BTW, if you wanted to make a more on-topic response about shooting someone, trying to cover it up, and not getting away with it, that would be pulling a Jason Williams.


lol..yes a Jason Williams indeed. 

I couldn't agree more about not wanting this to generate in a politics discussion. Guess I thought with the jokey / light heartedness of this thread that folks wouldn't do that.


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

Talking politics when the topic is sports would be "Pullin' a Charles Barkley."


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Calling in sick for work when you're just lazy is pullin' a Vince Carter (or a Carlos Boozer).


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

sa1177 said:


> Pulling a Telfair and carrying a gun in your purse (or pillowcase)
> 
> From the next CSI:
> 
> ...



Why is the evidence in the gutter??

"I think that idiot tech pulled a Samaki Walker"


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Xericx said:


> Why is the evidence in the gutter??
> 
> "I think that idiot tech pulled a Samaki Walker"


touche


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Pullin' a Magic and Isiah: Two guys going to watch Brokeback Mountain together.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Pulling a Zeke and paying 110million dollars for something that sucks.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Pull a ZagsFan and worshipping a guy with a dirty porn mustache.

just kidding Zags... :biggrin:


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

sa1177 said:


> Pull a ZagsFan and worshipping a guy with a dirty porn mustache.
> 
> just kidding Zags... :biggrin:


The man, the myth, the legend.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> The man, the myth, the legend.


Blazer legend we hope..


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Pullin' an sa and getting us all riled up for days waiting for the shoe to drop.

(I hope you realize I mean that as a joke, sa; I really do love you)


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

crandc said:


> Pullin' an sa and getting us all riled up for days waiting for the shoe to drop.
> 
> (I hope you realize I mean that as a joke, sa; I really do love you)


well done...that was funny. No offense taken of course, you know I feel bad for you all having to wait. Slow media :curse:


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

Pulling a crandc and making us want cakes we can't pronouce let alone make on our own, and for most of us shouldn't be eating in the first place.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

MARIS61 said:


> Turning a perennial playoff team into a perennial cellar dweller is pulling a Nash. :curse:


Unless it's _Steve_ Nash, and then the reverse is true.

Taking a lousy team and making them title contenders is also Pulling a Nash.

Laurie


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

cpt.napalm said:


> Pulling a crandc and making us want cakes we can't pronouce let alone make on our own, and for most of us shouldn't be eating in the first place.


Come to the bash.


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

crandc said:


> Come to the bash.


I would but I am 3,500 miles away and plane tickets don't get any cheaper then $500 from the podunk airport here. I'll let everyone else enjoy it. Plus the cake will probably be all you guys have to enjoy with the way the games are going these days.


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

Xericx said:


> Pullin' a 99-00 blazers and choking.....


----------

